# Neat website with old school installs:



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Third Party Installs


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

KillerBox said:


> Third Party Installs


Oh boy. I know what I'm doing for the rest of the night.


----------



## fasfocus00 (Apr 21, 2013)

WTF!!! I started on the oldest and wow the memories are just rolling in. awesome find.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome post, thanks!


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

I remember all these installs from when I was a kid saving my allowence just to buy these magazines or begging my mom to buy them for me on my weekends with her. I would dive into them and read them from cover to cover for hours upon hours.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Hopefully that will remain archived, so it never goes away!
Man-o-man, did that bring back some memories! 
That Fosgate equipped Bronco II article, was what made me love those Punch amps with the heatsink links.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

oh wow i remember alot of these


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

.....damn it, what just happened to the last 2 hrs. That's hands down the best archive I've ever seen of old school installs. Awesome find! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I am glad everyone has enjoyed the find!

If I knew how to save the articles for the future, I would. They need to be saved somewhere in case that website ceases to exist in the future.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Love it. First thing I think of now is "What happened to those cars?"


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for posting this Killerbox....definitely going to bookmark this for nostalgic viewing.


----------



## sbeube02 (Jun 29, 2016)

This link is awesome! I love to see old school priceless installations. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MoreyFan (Sep 17, 2016)

Car audio was so much better back then.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Another website that I just found that has some old school information on it

Review Contents


----------



## misterjones (Nov 20, 2016)

wow... the memories of those magazine articles. The '91 Dodge Stealth was one I vividly remember because of all of the LA Sound amps and the eq's in the center console... And the chick with a look on her face like "I really don't want to be here, but rent is due...".

I still had all of those magazines until I got married in 2001. Tossed 'em 'cause I figured we would need space and lugging a few big extremely heavy boxes full of late 80's/90's magazines to our new condo wasn't appealing in the least bit.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Check out these magazines too in my other thread: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nes-you-probably-didnt-even-know-existed.html


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

lucas569 said:


> oh wow i remember alot of these


Yes indeed. These are what got me into the hobby in the very very first place.


----------



## shaggy10000 (Nov 28, 2016)

This is awesome. I had stacks of those magazines back in the day. 
I remember sitting in the Lanzar van at a DB drag in phoenix.


----------



## djnsmith7 (May 13, 2015)

KillerBox said:


> I am glad everyone has enjoyed the find!
> 
> If I knew how to save the articles for the future, I would. They need to be saved somewhere in case that website ceases to exist in the future.


It's not difficult to do, but it will be time-consuming. You can pdf every single article that you want, for free. 

It's simple, here's what you do: Add pdfcrowd to Chrome, then once you're on each web page that you want to archive, click the pdfcrowd icon in the upper right corner and save it to the folder of your choice. Now you'll have every article archived. I tested the first 3 & everything was good. You'll want to make sure you have Acrobat Reader.


----------



## dan8152 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow this is great. I still have a bunch of old car audio magazines that I look through. This fills in all the gaps!


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Rite Awn Nice link.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Just bumping up my own thread because I forgot about this website!


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if I am doing something wrong, but the threads seem to have fallen victim to the photobucket.....


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Classic Builds


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

OMG, those bring back a lot of memories. I knew some of those owners. I need to go through them all.

Tim


----------



## Hubbard 0 (Jun 20, 2018)

nittanylion64 said:


> I don't know if I am doing something wrong, but the threads seem to have fallen victim to the photobucket.....


God damn photobucket boned every single forum across the internet in one fell swoop.


----------

